# Truck and Quad for Hire



## GTL (Nov 13, 2004)

I am looking for sub-work in the Livingston County Michigan area. I have a 2002 F250 W/ 8ft plow and a 4x4 quad w/ 4ft blade. My 24 year old son who runs my lawn service is looking to work full time plowing this season, we have done residential & commercial and are fuly insured. We are a young growing company looking to expand our snow plowing service, my son is very dependable and has a great work ethic.

If you are interested and need an additional truck, we would be happy to discuss opportunities.

Contact: [email protected] :bluebounc


----------



## zak (Oct 27, 2004)

Fellow plower,

Get ahold of me at your earliest convenience. I could possibly keep you rather busy this winter. I am based out of Novi and service this area which is rather close to you.

Regards,

Zak
[email protected]
(313) 218-9263


----------

